# सामान्य मंच > खेल-खिलाड़ी >  क्रिकेट से जुड़े ऐसे तथ्य जो शायद आप न जानते होंगे

## garima

हमारे देश में क्रिकेट एक खेल नहीं बल्कि पूजा है और सचिन इसका भगवान. इंडिया का क्रिकेट मैच किसी टीम के साथ ही क्यों न हो, इसके दीवाने अपना सारा समय एक किनारे रख कर मैच देखना पसंद करते हैं. मैच देखना बुरी बात नहीं है. लेकिन उस मैच के बारे में कुछ न जानना उससे भी बुरी बात है. यहां हम आपको क्रिकेट के बारे ऐसे तथ्य बताने जा रहें हैं जो आप जानते नहीं होंगे लेकिन एक क्रिकेट फैन होने के नाते आपको पता होने चाहिए.

----------


## garima

1.कपिल देव ने मारा था पहला शतक

कपिल देव को कौन नहीं जानता? लेकिन ये कितने लोग जानते हैं कि 1983 वर्ल्ड कप में जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ़ 175 रन बनाने वाले पहले भारतीय खिलाड़ी कपिल देव ही हैं.

----------


## garima

1.कपिल देव ने मारा था पहला शतक

कपिल देव को कौन नहीं जानता? लेकिन ये कितने लोग जानते हैं कि 1983 वर्ल्ड कप में जिम्बाब्वे के खिलाफ़ 175 रन बनाने वाले पहले भारतीय खिलाड़ी कपिल देव ही हैं.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

2.हितेश मोदी और सुभाष रणछोड़दास मोदी
हितेश मोदी और सुभाष रणछोड़दास मोदी दोनों के बीच बाप-बेटे का रिश्ता है. एक पिता अपने बेटे को बैटिंग करते भी देखता है और आऊट भी देता है.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

3.मार्टिन गुपटिल के पैर में बस एक अंगूठा और एक उंगली है
14 साल की उम्र में इनके पैर से ऊपर से एक ट्रक निकल गया था जिसके कारण इनकी तीन उंगलियां कट गईं.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

4.शिवनारायण चंद्रपॉल की आंखों के नीचे स्टिकर
वेस्टइंडीज़ के खिलाड़ी चंद्रपॉल ने अपनी आंखों के नीचे एंटी गिलेयर स्टिकर लगा रखे हैं. जिसमें “Mueller” लिखा हुआ है. चद्रपॉल ने 2002 में भारत के खिलाफ़ लगातार 1051 बॉल्स का सामना किया, जो अपने आप में एक रिकार्ड है.

----------


## garima

[ATTACH=CONFIG]906338[/ATTAC

----------


## garima

5.सबसे फ़िट कपिल देव
अपने 16 साल के करियर में कपिल देव को एक भी चोट नहीं लगी.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

6. 1989 में सचिन के साथ 23 लोगों ने किया था सफ़र शुरू
1989 में सचिन के साथ ही 23 और खिलाड़ियों ने भी अपने करियर की शुरूआत की थी लेकिन सबसे लंबी रेस के घोड़े सचिन ही निकले. सचिन से 9 साल पहले न्यूज़ीलैंड के खिलाड़ी क्रिस क्रैंस ने सन्यास लिया था.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

200 रन पहले मारने वाले सचिन नहीं थे
ऑस्ट्रेलिया के एक खिलाड़ी बेलिंडा क्लार्क ने 1997 में डेनमार्क के खिलाफ़ 229 रन मारे थे.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।

----------


## garima

सचिन का 90s से है नाता
क्रिकेट के भगवान कहे जाने वाले सचिन तेंदूलकर अपने 22 साल के करियर में लगभग 28 बार 90s में आउट हुए हैं.

----------


## garima

।।।।।।।।

----------

